# does #2 up in the bushes not on ground!



## BooneHomes (Apr 5, 2010)

sorry if this post sounds a bit odd...but my newly adopted pitbull rocky does his business as high up in the air (up on side of bush, fence, tree, ect...

it wouldnt bother me but it is more difficult to pick up and at times he cause it to get on his rear....

anyway, i was just wondering if this is normal or if it is something i can break him of. 

for now im just letting him do it (he has had allot of adjusting to do)


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It's normal. I have one that does that.


----------



## BooneHomes (Apr 5, 2010)

actually did some more poking around and found a post that said it is related to scent marking behavioes...and it is a dominance thing to get their scent as high up as possible...it tricks visitors into thinking a larger animal is protecting the area

sounds fairly reasonable to me...but im no expert either


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

We had an adopted 3yo HuskyX that always did that. Not really sure why.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

A neighbor's dog used to do that...on OUR bushes! Didn't ever clean it up. We would walk out the front door and there it was! Stunk too! LOL

I have no idea why it did that. It was before we even had a dog!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

My dog does the same thing. Not all the time--maybe 10% of the time. He's not the first I've seen do it. A friend of mine once had a bitch who would actually do a front "handstand" to poop on top of a wall or whatever. I don't know whether it's about scent marking/dominance, or if it is just a quirk that some dogs have.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I had a lab that would back up to a chain link fence and poop right through it.

I could never quite escape the notion that he was testing my diligence as a conscientious picker-upper.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

BooneHomes said:


> actually did some more poking around and found a post that said it is related to scent marking behavioes...and it is a dominance thing to get their scent as high up as possible...it tricks visitors into thinking a larger animal is protecting the area
> 
> sounds fairly reasonable to me...but im no expert either


 I guess if you want to mess with the minds of the neighborhood dogs, you could place your dog's poop about 5 feet high on a bush. The other dogs would be like "OMG!!! That dog is a GIANT!! He's a GOD!!! He is DA MAN!!!!"

And the next time you walk your dog, the other dog's will all be thinking "Hey! That's HIM! He looks so much smaller than I expected. But he must be really Tough!"


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

This is how Blaze poops. Works out well sometimes (EX: in the woods) somtimes it makes it difficult to pick up. Such as the other day he used a thron bush (lucky he has lots of booty hair lol). I didnt/couldnt pick it up, or else my arms would have been ripped open. i tried, but the bag ripped open as well. I figure, no one is going to step in it there lol. it will reasorb in to the ground eventually.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Beau does this too. I always think he's weird though.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Cadence also does this sometimes.. I think it's marking.. just with poop instead of urine, lol. It annoys me to no end, though, because he gets poop stuck to his pants when he does it  so nowadays if I see him starting to do it, I pull on the leash so that his butt is not up to the bush/wall anymore.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

haha, my dog just goes right in the middle of the sidewalk. The other day we were waiting patiently to cross the street, and once it was clear, we started walking. She stopped in the middle of the street and "took the Browns to the Super Bowl". Cars had to wait and everything. 

Annnnd, we were walking once on an early Sunday morning, and a lady had pulled into the apt. complex and got out. She looked a little rough, like she had a fun night out. Ellie proceeds to poop right at her apartment entrance. I wasn't sure what to say, so I thought "Welcome home" was appropriate. I picked it up and we got the heck outta dodge!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Cameron is a bush pooper, too. He likes to get his butt up to the bush and drape his tail over a higher branch while he goes. Maybe he's just too lazy to hold his tail up.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fecal marking is what I've heard it called. Nash does it occassionally (usually only at work, dog daycare). My boss's malinois does a hand stand to poop up on stuff. We also have a dachshund that does it at work, he will also sometimes do a hand stand to do it (not sure if thats good for his long back, lol).


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

BooneHomes said:


> actually did some more poking around and found a post that said it is related to scent marking behavioes...and it is a dominance thing to get their scent as high up as possible...it tricks visitors into thinking a larger animal is protecting the area
> 
> sounds fairly reasonable to me...but im no expert either


That is what our breeder told me when I questioned as to why Jett does this.


----------

